# Package retail prices 2011



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

All indicators state that this was a banner year. I cannot imagine they would go up much if at all.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Still to early. Supplier not leaving the cat out of the bag yet.:scratch:


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

With no Australian imports this year I think demand will be HIGH for packages and nucs and would expect higher prices. Already seeing higher nuc prices from some suppliers.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I think prices will be up about 10-15%. I hear the big suppliers are preparing handlers for an increase. As stated, they will be in high demand.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, I meant domestic pkgs; but on that note no aussie pkgs? How's supply for almonds
looking? New thread material?


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Got a load of HFC 55 last week & was told record amouts of syrup being shipped this fall.
The reason is it seems that there is a lack of fall flow across most of the country & warm temps the girls are eating rather well.
Some parts of the country I am told it is almost to late to feed syrup.
I was also told many beeks have not had a look-see at there hives as to what is going on with this strange fall.
My thoughts are order early & prepay for your order.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Local retailer that sells Gardner/Spell bees is up about 15% here in New England.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Up 15%, on price or orders???


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

price


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

$70.00-$75.00 for 3 lbs depending on qty.

I've heard some guys(reseller) offering package suppliers $60.00-$65.00 in 500+ 3 lbs package lots. 

One person was offered $60.00 ea(600+ order) plus new cages would be supplied by the buyer.

Hobbiest and BackYarder interest in honeybees is way up

Honey sales are up and so is the price being paid for good quality honey.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Hay while were at it does anyone know what retail honey is going for next year. If I knew it was going to be this high this year I wouldn't have sold so many packages out this year.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

$8.50 for a 1 lb squeeze bottle

$17.00 for a qt jar.

Pails will be $2.50-$3.00 per lb depending on qty purchased.

Barrels $2.00 lb


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks!:thumbsup: I'm calling tomorrow for another load. Maybe I can get a second load before May.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246549

I can make it a full load with 1 phone call. You need a good tax write off anyways.

While you are up here I can put you in a nice yard truck(12' bed)


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

The Honey Householder said:


> Thanks!:thumbsup: I'm calling tomorrow for another load. Maybe I can get a second load before May.


Hey leave some for me. They already told me you had raised your order.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Here in Virginia we are seeing prices of 3lb packages for around 86 dollars and nucs from 95 to 125 (some with equipment exchange).

A bit high in my opinion, however it is what it is.


----------

